
Comparison of tools for running jobs in parallel - andrewshadura
https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/parallel_alternatives.html
======
andrewshadura
I’m the maintainer of paexec in Debian, and someone asked me recently how is
it better or different from GNU parallel, and looking for an answer I found
this page.

